# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Thailands Umgang mit der Umwelt/Natur

## schiene

In vielen Themen wurde hier im Forum der Umgang der Thais mit ihrer Natur angesprochen.Daher möchte ich hier das Thema hier zur Diskussion mit einstellen.
Mit ausschlaggebend dafür war diese Satelitenaufnahme vom Isaan.


Meiner Meinung nach lernen auch die Thais langsam das es nix bringt alles abzuholzen und den Boden nur mit künstl. Dünger aufzupepen.Sicher ist es ein langwieriger Lernprozeß aber ich denke langsam zeigt es Erfolge.
Die Dörfer werden sauberer,Bangkok war vor 20 Jahren eine sehr sehr schmutzige Stadt und mit der Sauberkeit von heute nicht mehr zu vergleichen.Sicher,Dreckecken,Verschmutzung sind nicht überall verschwunden aber es wird weniger.

ein kleines Beispiel zum Thema:
Hinter dem  Dorf von Somlak beginnt ein großer See,welcher immer mehr ausgebaggert wird und als Wasserspeicher dient.Natürlich wird auch im See von allen Anwohnern fleißig gefischt ohne darauf zu achten das man auch Jungfische für die Nachzucht benötigt.Somlaks Vater angelt auch öfters am See.Zu Hause hat er ein Becken wo er Fische züchtet und dann im See aussetzt.Er spricht oft mit den Anwohnern und immer mehr haben kleine Becken wo sie Fische bis zu einer gewissen größe züchten und dann im See aussetzten.Nur ein kleines Beispiel aber sicher sehr sinnvoll!!!
Weiterhin werden wieder Bäume angepflanzt und sehr darauf geachtet das keine großen sinnlos gefällt werden.

----------


## burny63

Aus meiner Sicht müsste man die Dorfvorsteher auf das Thema Umweltschutz sensibilisieren. Diese könnten dann ihr Wissen an die Dorfbevölkerung weitergeben.

----------


## schiene

*Artensterben auf Inseln Thailands*

Umweltschützer sind schockiert: Auf Regenwald-Inseln in Thailand sind in nur 25 Jahren fast alle Tierarten verschwunden. Sie leiden unter der Zerstückelung ihres Lebensraumes - und einem aggressiven Eindringling.
hier gehts weiter...
Quelle:
Artensterben Inseln Regenwald: "Wie ein ökologischer Weltuntergang" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

----------

